# heres a good web site



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full_lite_loop.php


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

:salute:Ya I like using the U S stuff to get a picture of how the system is progressing. To bad it wont reach into Ottawa area as E Canada s radar in Franktown is out of service


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

ALSO like using intellicast. com


----------

